# 2013 Christmas Gear



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is what I got for Christmas this year:










I got size 13 insulated boots (800 gram Thinsulate) and I got a big huge digital camo backpack for hauling the hunting equipment. Got the wife a pair of insulated boots, a pink camo knife, and a bump cap with a 5W light with a red filter. We already went out the other night with our new toys and had a fox get called in when we were trying to coyote hunt. Fun times.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good haul, those boots are just screaming for trails to travel..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I hope you thanked Santa appropriately !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats some pretty cool presents you got.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like a great Christmas.........


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's the gear I got............ :hunter:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Here's the gear I got............ :hunter:


 Where did you dig up that school picture, HA !!


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Amazing! You should blend in really well... or they will come and eat your face off. Either one.


----------

